# Fun exercise



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Working in 2 or 3 minutes spurts so he does not lose interest, he’s doing well! He’s a natural when it comes to looking right up at me while we go out for bathroom breaks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is it a video? It doesn’t play for me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

looks like a screen shot. Still, it is nice to do this now and then throughout the day. Many of the training exercises can be done this way.


----------



## Fuad (Feb 23, 2021)

TikTok







vm.tiktok.com


----------

